# EE Update



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Got a prompt from EE to update. Before calling EE tomorrow has anyone ran into this when updating.

My name came up and I indicated I am an AM. The dog info comes up and I update it. I am co owner with wife and she handles dog. She is listed a primary handler. However, no where does it ask if SHE is pro or am.

See what I'm getting at?

Don't want this thing to hang us up next time we're trying to get in a test .


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

I opted NOT to answer, until I know why they are asking..


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Does this mean the practice of owners listing themselves and pro as handlers in amateur is finished?


----------



## HoHum's Retrievers (Mar 22, 2007)

Todd Caswell said:


> I opted NOT to answer, until I know why they are asking..


I believe they are creating a way to track amateur handled passes towards the Master Amateur Retriever Club Invitational. Doesn't seem to be too intrusive in my opinion.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

HoHum's Retrievers said:


> I believe they are creating a way to track amateur handled passes towards the Master Amateur Retriever Club Invitational. Doesn't seem to be too intrusive in my opinion.



As I understand it, this is one purpose of the updating. It would also in tracking qualifications for the National Amateur Retriever Championship in the future. And I think that they are trying to update the database. I found the process to be relatively painless.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

I found it to be painful ...Dog has been gone for 8 years ...and they will not let me delete the dog , nor list her as deceased without updating her record .. Painful ,and uncalled for .


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

John Kelder said:


> I found it to be painful ...Dog has been gone for 8 years ...and they will not let me delete the dog , nor list her as deceased without updating her record .. Painful ,and uncalled for .


Yep same situation here, just tried it.. They might have some bugs to work out..


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Should there not be dates associated with pro amateur status when pro becomes amateur or date amateur goes pro?


----------



## Elaine Mitchell (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone else opt NOT to update their info?? I had other things to deal with tonight and chose the 'wait until later' option a couple of times. Now I can't get in at all. I can log in under someone else's ID and it works fine. When I try to log in under my ID I get the server error message below. I've tried a different browser, I've tried a different computer and I've tried the obligatory 'reboot'. So far nothing works. Sent an email to Support at EE, just curious if anyone else had experienced similar. I suspect there is a probably a limited number of times you can opt not to update the info before it locks you out and forces and update. 



Server Error in '/' Application.

Specified cast is not valid.

Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.InvalidCastException: Specified cast is not valid.

Source Error: 


Line 71: }
Line 72: 
Line 73: d.updated = (bool)dr["d_updated"];
Line 74: 
Line 75: return d;

Source File: c:\inetpub\vhosts\entryexpress.net\httpdocs\App_Code\Data\DogsDAL.cs Line: 73 

Stack Trace: 


[InvalidCastException: Specified cast is not valid.]
entryexpress.Data.DogsDAL.GetDog(SqlDataReader dr) in c:\inetpub\vhosts\entryexpress.net\httpdocs\App_Code\Data\DogsDAL.cs:73
entryexpress.Data.DogsDAL.GetUsersDogs(Int32 demographicId, Int32 dogId) in c:\inetpub\vhosts\entryexpress.net\httpdocs\App_Code\Data\DogsDAL.cs:93
entryexpress.Data.DogsDAL.GetUsersDogs(Int32 demographicId) in c:\inetpub\vhosts\entryexpress.net\httpdocs\App_Code\Data\DogsDAL.cs:104
entryexpress.userControls.topNavLoggedIn.Page_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e) in c:\inetpub\vhosts\entryexpress.net\httpdocs\userControls\topNavLoggedIn.ascx.cs:56
System.Web.Util.CalliEventHandlerDelegateProxy.Callback(Object sender, EventArgs e) +51
System.Web.UI.Control.OnLoad(EventArgs e) +92
System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() +54
System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() +145
System.Web.UI.Control.LoadRecursive() +145
System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +772

Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:4.0.30319; ASP.NET Version:4.0.30319.34280


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Why do they need credit card information to verify? My husband tried to go through the process and we always enter through my credit card. Why do they need his number now?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Worked fine for me, takes a little time, as it says in the instructions, to update each dog. As I've kept my dogs updated over the years, removing deceased/retired dogs, none but my active dogs showed up, which helped. I was hoping every dog I ever ran didn't have to be updated. 

This is the announcement on the RN site re; the EE updating:

"2016 entry express changes


EntryExpress is in the midst of major changes to improve and expand the accuracy of its services and reporting of event results. In consultation with the Master Amateur Retriever Club, National Retriever Club and the National Amateur Retriever Club, EE and Retriever News are developing a process to accurately report the performances of amateurs in both retriever field trial all-age stakes and in AKC hunting test master stakes. This will expand the ability of EntryExpress and Retriever News to record, track and report the performance results, which we are collectively responsible to report – and do so in an automated, cost-effect manner. As a result of this focus, EE has expanded the data points within its owner, handler and dog profiles to provide for this automated process of identification and tracking of amateur and pro handler performance, more accurately record dog performance and relate those performances to titles achieved, breeds and judges, etc.

Therefore to achieve this improved level and accuracy of reporting, EE needs for you to update personal and dog(s) profile information. Before you make a decision to begin the process, please understand that this update process may take you as long as 10 minutes to update your personal information (name, current mailing address, phone number, AKC judge number and credit card tied to your profile for identity purposes related to profile security.) You will also need dog information that can be found on your dog AKC registration(s). The update related to dog profiles should take about 5 minutes per dog – IF YOU HAVE YOUR DOG(S) AKC REGISTRATION FROM WHICH TO REFER. Be sure the information you have on-hand includes the AKC registration numbers of the sire & dam of your dog (found on the AKC registration). Please have all of the required information in front of you as you choose to proceed now or later. If you are at the EE website to make a timely entry, please do not begin the update now, instead plan another time when you have the required information and can successfully complete the update process. Understand, also, that you will continue to be prompted to complete the profile update for yourself & your dogs when you come to the EE website until the process is finished for all of your dogs as you have them listed in your My Dogs listing. Most important, understand that your passes and points for national event qualifications cannot be included in the information that EE is communicating to the national clubs and presenting in reports to the community until such time as you complete the requested input of data.

EntryExpress and Retriever News appreciate you helping us help you keep accurate and complete records of your event performances through this update process. And remember by completing this update process that you have completed an essential step in the qualification for and participation in the Master Amateur Retriever Club, the National Retriever Club and the National Amateur Retriever Club annual events. In addition, the annual Derby List and other annual dog and handler awards can be more accurately tracked.

As always, thank you for your support."


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Another flaw in EE, if amateur performance is to be reported accurately, is when dogs change hands new owner is linked to dogs performance prior to acquisition. So seems to me there should be start/end dates tied to dog ownership. Also dates of co-owners association start/stop.
Then of course start/stop dates handler changes pro/amateur status.


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

All of this just to have fun with our dogs !!!!!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Updated mine and no big deal but in my list of dogs no titles show up for either my dogs or sires and dams. ??????


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bureaucracy at work, my judge's number is available on the AKC Judge Directory, I don't know nor do I need to know it but I have to look it up for a service that I have been using for years?


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

I would never use their services again as an HRC club until the titles are available to add to the dogs name. 

GRHRCH might not mean squat to EE or Retriever News, but it does to the dogs that have earned it.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Splash_em said:


> I would never use their services again as an HRC club until the titles are available to add to the dogs name.
> 
> GRHRCH might not mean squat to EE or Retriever News, but it does to the dogs that have earned it.


I agree! I was frustrated when I had to delete my other titles for my dog. I updated my profile, but still upset about the title.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Peter Balzer said:


> I agree! I was frustrated when I had to delete my other titles for my dog. I updated my profile, but still upset about the title.




Mine wont show AKC titles either. Not even for a NAFC sire.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Same issue with the titles, not a big deal but seems like something that can be and should be fixed.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I went through and updated my dogs and went back to add some info on a couple. I noticed that it didn't retain the breeder names or handler names, had to re-enter that AGAIN. Pretty stupid how you have to re-enter info that their database already contained. And none of that has anything to do with pro or am status so why did they even change up the dog info database? Still scratching my head over them needing CC# to verify identity. You think I'd pretend to be someone else and add in a bunch of that person's dogs? And I didn't put in my judge number, didn't see where that mattered either and they can go look it up with AKC if they want it that bad. Next they'll come up with a fee for changing your dog's info or something....


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Seems to me, and I could be wrong I was once, that EE is using some tech geek to do this stuff that doesn't know the dog world and maybe not so good at the tech stuff either and the people that do know the dog world aren't communicating with the tech geek.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I actually like the addition of the Sire and Dam's info, should make collecting progeny performance data much easier rather than sorting through all the "Robber's Stray Bullet" vs "Robbers Stray Bullet" and such things.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't like using my credit card number as part of the security system. Guess I can't do anything about it, but I don't like it.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Daren Galloway said:


> I actually like the addition of the Sire and Dam's info, should make collecting progeny performance data much easier rather than sorting through all the "Robber's Stray Bullet" vs "Robbers Stray Bullet" and such things.


That info was already present prior to this "update", no idea why they couldn't propagate that data into the new format.


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

I tried to update and entered everything asked for. When I submitted the information only part of what I typed in shows, both on the dog's information and on mine. Tried two more times to fill in the blanks and the site would not take the information. Right now there is less information listed for me and my dog than before I tried to update it.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Brad B said:


> That info was already present prior to this "update", no idea why they couldn't propagate that data into the new format.


Present? yes. Accurate? no


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Pam Spears said:


> I don't like using my credit card number as part of the security system. Guess I can't do anything about it, but I don't like it.


I fully agree Pam. H&M


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Pam Spears said:


> I don't like using my credit card number as part of the security system. Guess I can't do anything about it, but I don't like it.


I agree, unless I am paying for something credit card information is no one's business


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

wetdog said:


> I tried to update and entered everything asked for. When I submitted the information only part of what I typed in shows, both on the dog's information and on mine. Tried two more times to fill in the blanks and the site would not take the information. Right now there is less information listed for me and my dog than before I tried to update it.


Yep same here, breeder names and handler names weren't there.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

EdA said:


> Bureaucracy at work, my judge's number is available on the AKC Judge Directory, I don't know nor do I need to know it but I have to look it up for a service that I have been using for years?


When setting up an event we have to fill in the judge number, which is rather cumbersome, especially if you have to look it up on the AKC site first, which is even more cumbersome, especially when the list of names I get is misspelled. Fingers crossed that they will be automating the judge number fill in when we set up events.


----------



## gib (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with EdA...one should not have to enter credit card information for a simple data base update. Sometimes I use debit card and sometimes credit card...but, either way, very uncomfortable with someone requesting my card information and I'm not buying anything, it says simply to verify identity.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Brad B said:


> Still scratching my head over them needing CC# to verify identity.


What is with EE's strange fixation on CC number? This is what got them in trouble with the first iteration of the ability to scratch--using the owner's CC# as a unique identifier for a dog and thus scratching all dogs instead of just one. There are a whole host of reasons that no other site out in the entire interwebs uses your credit card number for identification--heck, if nothing else it changes frequently. It seems they have no better idea of how a database works now than they did then. 

Given their history, this is the last bunch I want to have my CC#. Given that like rule number 2 in "how to avoid banks holding an ecommerce site liable for security breaches" is "don't keep the CC information any longer than necessary" it is incredibly stupid for them to do it this way.

Guess I'll have to get a prepaid or something if this is the way they are going to do it. It will cost them in the long run though. They should want to stay as far away from storing CC#s as possible given their history and the potential liability. This gang is no match for a beginning script kiddie, much anyone more sophisticated.

Hosting by GoDaddy with no backup and forgetting to renew our security certificate regards,


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Also went back and checked updated profile and dogs. Showed "NO" to Retriever New, updated info again, INC C/C INFO . Rechecked again showed no to the News again, so the hell with it. Right now EE sucks and does not seem to give a rats banana.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I've entered my dogs' information about 3 times and it still hasn't accurately reflected the ownership/breeder/handler information correctly. It keeps transferring ownership information from one dog to another. It's a true cluster.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

So WHY do they need my CC info to update my account info - I do not want anyone storing my CC information, period!? 

Back to mailing in entries I guess. Glad I don't run HTs at least with FTs I don't have to worry about limits.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

mitty said:


> When setting up an event we have to fill in the judge number, which is rather cumbersome, especially if you have to look it up on the AKC site first, which is even more cumbersome, especially when the list of names I get is misspelled. Fingers crossed that they will be automating the judge number fill in when we set up events.


Perhaps the larger question is why do we have to provide a number to AKC that they assigned?


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

EdA said:


> Perhaps the larger question is why do we have to provide a number to AKC that they assigned?


One reason is that it verifies you have the correct judge. Look at some of the names, They are so close that very easy for HTS to get it wrong. Last year my husband judged, the HTS turned in his name without a number and a new AKC judge was created for him, showing he only judged one master test and nothing else. How they approved that in the first place who knows. I had to contact the club, get them to correct it so he got his judging points.

I updated my profile a few minutes ago, was not too bad but did not like putting CC number and also did not like the idea of having to remove the prefix title. IF they are going to do that , they need to add the HRC titles to the list. What if a club uses them for a HRC hunt, will the dogs titles not show in the catalog.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Karen Klotthor said:


> ... and also did not like the idea of having to remove the prefix title. IF they are going to do that , they need to add the HRC titles to the list. What if a club uses them for a HRC hunt, will the dogs titles not show in the catalog.


Perhaps the reason they don't allow you to write in the titles for dogs is because they change? For instance, my dog's sire, if you search his name, it will come up with like 30 different ways people have entered his information. So, when doing a "sire" search and typing in his name...it almost appears there are 30 different dogs with similar names but in reality it's only one dog. So, if we just used the dogs originally registered name then it would be easier to track? I'm just guessing here but it kind of makes sense. And then...the owners of every dog would be responsible for actually putting the correct titles on the dogs name so they show correctly but that's asking a lot as well...


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Karen Klotthor said:


> One reason is that it verifies you have the correct judge. Look at some of the names, They are so close that very easy for HTS to get it wrong. Last year my husband judged, the HTS turned in his name without a number and a new AKC judge was created for him, showing he only judged one master test and nothing else. How they approved that in the first place who knows. I had to contact the club, get them to correct it so he got his judging points.
> 
> I updated my profile a few minutes ago, was not too bad but did not like putting CC number and also did not like the idea of having to remove the prefix title. IF they are going to do that , they need to add the HRC titles to the list. What if a club uses them for a HRC hunt, will the dogs titles not show in the catalog.


Were you able to list you and your husband as AMs?

There are a lot of husband/wife teams where both run dogs. Does another account need to be set up in the other persons name?


----------



## HandyMan1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Where I see may be an issue for us that run field trials. It will not save the boxes checked for if your dog is eligible to run Restricted, Limited or Special. I agree, I do not like giving my credit card number. Verification my A$$.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Thomas D said:


> Were you able to list you and your husband as AMs?
> 
> There are a lot of husband/wife teams where both run dogs. Does another account need to be set up in the other persons name?


I do not know, I guess I will go back and look. I need to enter a new dog anyway and my husband will the handler most of the time on her. But good point to check out.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is EE's complaint form. Please keep all comments inside the brackets;-)

[ ]


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

> credit card tied to your profile for identity purposes related to profile security


So does this not mean "stored" in other people's opinion? 

I've been corrected for incorrectly stating that our CC information will be stored by EE. 

I was told to read the announcement which I did prior to posting my initial question and I interrupted it as "stored" because how can you "tie" credit card to a profile without retaining that info?

And I'm not grand standing on RTF, I'm asking a questions that may just be important to other users of EE, too. 

Lainee


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

FOM said:


> So does this not mean "stored" in other people's opinion?
> 
> I've been corrected for incorrectly stating that our CC information will be stored by EE.
> 
> ...



Exactly.......


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

> Server Error in '/' Application.
> 
> Specified cast is not valid.
> 
> ...


And just because I'm in a foul mood now, here's some grandstanding...

We want to talk about "security" and "validating" some's identity and their dog's information, yet EE is not secure in any way form or fashion.

When a website throws an error and it displays code (stack trace), that is a hackers dream! Not to mention the SQL injection hack/attack that can be done to EE.

EE's DB has always been prone to a SQL Injection attack, go back to the Search function that always pooped when selecting page 10 of search results. Let alone a dozen or more other errors EE throws.

Not to mention, you can by pass the logging in requirement....that's the first clue right there. Granted right now you can't because of this new announcement, but you sure could of before.

Sorry, but now we are being asked to provide even more info? 

And if anyone doesn't realize, we are all the testers for this new code baseline, but don't write any DRs against EE, because you wouldn't want to skew any metrics...don't want to upset anyone, especially upper management. 

Yet upper management is going to strong arm you into using their product...


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

I sent an email to that effect. Let's see if they care.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

FOM said:


> So does this not mean "stored" in other people's opinion?
> 
> I've been corrected for incorrectly stating that our CC information will be stored by EE.
> 
> ...


I took the same way. And I thought, what if we used a different card to sign for a trial? Do they not recognize us and thus not enter it?


----------



## Truffle (Mar 11, 2006)

I am in Texas for a winter trip and have no access to dog registration information, so have not started the process. Could someone clarify the process for deleting deceased dogs. Do we need their registration information? I don't know if I have kept their registration certificates. My dog has some field trials coming up with my pro, and I am not sure if I will be able to enter the dog. After the software debacle this past fall, we are now faced with this? And apparently because of a new hunt test organization? What are our entry options beside EE?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Splash_em said:


> I would never use their services again as an HRC club until the titles are available to add to the dogs name.
> 
> GRHRCH might not mean squat to EE or Retriever News, but it does to the dogs that have earned it.


If registering for an AKC event, only AKC titles are to be entered in catalog.


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Credit card info is not stored. After I completed my profile update and hit save, I found a mistake. I had to reenter my card info in order to make the correction.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Truffle said:


> What are our entry options beside EE?


Besides mailing in entries, there is Hunt Sec but there are fees levied against the club and additional requirements if they want their results to be counted toward National Qualifications. 

Read here: http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...-fee-for-clubs-not-using-EE&highlight=EE+fees


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Thomas D said:


> If registering for an AKC event, only AKC titles are to be entered in catalog.


Tom, I don't give a rat's ass about what is kosher in an AKC catalog. I agree with Richard on this one. The HRC title my dogs have earned is no less important than the AKC title they have equally earned. If an HRC club were to use EE then my HRC titles would not be reflected in the respective catalog because EE refuses to acknowledge them in their database?? If the AKC doesn't want to acknowledge another registries titles and disallow publication in "their" catalogs then EE should make the correct accommodations for those catalogs that wish to include such titles. I'm proud if every title my dogs earn regardless of registry or venue and to exclude one because the AKC doesn't want them reflected in their catalogs is utter BS. So now EE refuses to acknowledge titles from one organization while requiring registration information from that same registry along with handlers membership info to that organization and tops it all off with a "requirement" for cc info to "verify" identity?? EE outta be real proud of themselves right now...


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Tried to update as requested , now only get server error message .Great Start


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone else enter a registration number that wasn't accepted? My younger dog is a Cosmo son SM86.......... their system did not accept SM, only SN and SR, thinking it was a mistake on HLP and K9data, didn't have registration in front of me, I used SN and that was accepted. Got home and double checked his registration, it is in fact SM86.........


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

And I don't give a rat's ass about record keeping. But I will not give my cc info until I am making a purchase. This is bullshit people. Do not go along with it. It's criminal.


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

For the life of me I do not understand the need for credit card validation. Not smart in my mind. I agree with what they are trying to do....just not the way they are doing it. Will give me CC info when I enter a trial ......no other time.

Ronan Bill


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Truffle said:


> I am in Texas for a winter trip and have no access to dog registration information, so have not started the process. Could someone clarify the process for deleting deceased dogs. Do we need their registration information? I don't know if I have kept their registration certificates. My dog has some field trials coming up with my pro, and I am not sure if I will be able to enter the dog. After the software debacle this past fall, we are now faced with this? And apparently because of a new hunt test organization? What are our entry options beside EE?


Your dog info is pre-populated. The biggest thing you are doing is deleting the titles from the registered names, selecting prefixes and adding wait list priority. To delete of make inactive, there is a check box. Process is very simple. As has been mentioned HRC titles are not listed, nor is the new QA2. QAA, which is not a title, is there. I'm sure these things will get worked out. The credit card info is not stored at EE, as it has never been stored. This is the reason you have to reenter the info each time you enter a test.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

captainjack said:


> The credit card info is not stored at EE, as it has never been stored. This is the reason you have to reenter the info each time you enter a test.


But I thought they did store it for the wait list? At least that was the justification for the $10 fee whether or not your dog ended up getting a slot?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

captainjack said:


> Your dog info is pre-populated. The biggest thing you are doing is deleting the titles from the registered names, selecting prefixes and adding wait list priority. To delete of make inactive, there is a check box. Process is very simple. As has been mentioned HRC titles are not listed, nor is the new QA2. QAA, which is not a title, is there. I'm sure these things will get worked out. The credit card info is not stored at EE, as it has never been stored. This is the reason you have to reenter the info each time you enter a test.


The process may be very simple, but it's also very flawed. I entered the information multiple times and it never did show up correctly. Wrong owner, no handlers, error reports when clicking on a particular dog, etc. Now, it has logged me out and says my name and/or password are incorrect.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

captainjack said:


> Your dog info is pre-populated. The biggest thing you are doing is deleting the titles from the registered names, selecting prefixes and adding wait list priority. To delete of make inactive, there is a check box. Process is very simple. As has been mentioned HRC titles are not listed, nor is the new QA2. QAA, which is not a title, is there. I'm sure these things will get worked out. The credit card info is not stored at EE, as it has never been stored. This is the reason you have to reenter the info each time you enter a test.


what am I missing??? The cc info has "never been stored" then why the hell do they want it now when I'm not buying anything?


----------



## Truffle (Mar 11, 2006)

captainjack said:


> Your dog info is pre-populated. The biggest thing you are doing is deleting the titles from the registered names, selecting prefixes and adding wait list priority. To delete of make inactive, there is a check box. Process is very simple. As has been mentioned HRC titles are not listed, nor is the new QA2. QAA, which is not a title, is there. I'm sure these things will get worked out. The credit card info is not stored at EE, as it has never been stored. This is the reason you have to reenter the info each time you enter a test.


What is "wait list priority?" Is this a hunt test thing? I am entering field trials.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Truffle said:


> What is "wait list priority?" Is this a hunt test thing? I am entering field trials.


Yes............


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

2tall said:


> what am I missing??? The cc info has "never been stored" then why the hell do they want it now when I'm not buying anything?


Only know what it says...
"Identity verification
For identity verification only. We will not charge your card. We do not store any credit card information. This information is required, and will only be used to verify the name and address you provided in your profile."

I did the update from my i-phone and it was painless (7 dogs). I am not above a good conspiracy theory, but I've been entering my cc data here for nearly as long as they've been around and have never had, nor have I ever heard of anyone else who has had a problem as a result. Don't believe these folks are out to get me. I'm much more concerned using my cc at the local LaParilla than on EE. Would like to get my HRC titles included though. 

I know Chris has had nut jobs here on rtf creating bogus and duplicate accounts for who knows what reason. I'm sure EE deals with the same. Either extracting event data, entering fake dogs in tests to hold slots or whatever. Don't know and don't care. Like I said, been giving them my cc info for a long while, see no issue with doing it one extra time.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Todd Caswell said:


> Yep same situation here, just tried it.. They might have some bugs to work out..


Oh GOD don't say that
I remember the last time they had to raise their fees by huge new unprecedented amounts,....to "UPDATE & IMPROVE" their system
It wasn't long before they just disappeared off of the internet for a week or two

How much money and how many new illegal anti trust heavy handed procedures will the gang that can't shoot straight have to force down our throats {in a "Big Family Co-operative" type arrangement sort of way} before we can be safe & go forward?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

captainjack said:


> Your dog info is pre-populated. The biggest thing you are doing is deleting the titles from the registered names, selecting prefixes and adding wait list priority. To delete of make inactive, there is a check box. Process is very simple. As has been mentioned HRC titles are not listed, nor is the new QA2. QAA, which is not a title, is there. I'm sure these things will get worked out. The credit card info is not stored at EE, as it has never been stored. This is the reason you have to reenter the info each time you enter a test.


Glen Guider, GA
HRCH UH Candlewoods Captain Jack Sparrow MH QA2
HR Candlewoods Small Town Southern Man "AJ" MH QA2
HRCH UH Gandy's Ready for a Hurricane "Maggie" MH QA2
Red Squad's Blue on Black "Jesse" MH QA2
SML's Burn Notice "Fiona"
Red Squad's Randall Raines "Memphis"

Sure thing Captainjack EE has never mislead us about anything have they?
Oh and did you say that QAA QAA2 is not a title?
Stay humble dear leader


----------



## rhillhouse (Apr 18, 2013)

Took me about five minutes to fill in the information. I like the fact it will keep my credit card information now. Especially when you're in a race to enter Master stakes.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

mjh345 said:


> Glen Guider, GA
> HRCH UH Candlewoods Captain Jack Sparrow MH QA2
> HR Candlewoods Small Town Southern Man "AJ" MH QA2
> HRCH UH Gandy's Ready for a Hurricane "Maggie" MH QA2
> ...


In an effort to prevent confusion. QAA in NOT a title. QA2 is a title. AKC WILL add the QA2 to a pedigree if desired. EE has no option for QA2 only QAA. They also do not include any HRC titles.

My feeling is it is an oversight and will be rectified.


----------



## Mike Trible (Oct 23, 2007)

I haven't 'UPDATED' yet. But, If EE hasn't stored CC info, and is not going to store CC info, how will they know that the CC info I give them is mine, that the person 'updating' is me? Seems to me that a lot of the problems with EE is caused by the rules they make to make sure we follow the rules they made to solve the problem of those not following the rules.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

fishduck said:


> In an effort to prevent confusion. QAA in NOT a title. QA2 is a title. AKC WILL add the QA2 to a pedigree if desired. EE has no option for QA2 only QAA. They also do not include any HRC titles.
> 
> My feeling is it is an oversight and will be rectified.


I agree with you Mark. But, please don't point out Marc Healy's reading comprehension problems. It hurts his self esteem, which is already perilously low. 

We will see if he now responds to you post stating that you too are saying that QAA and QAA2 are not titles.

Some of you folks in Healy's zip code may have to walk him through this one. It's a tuffy.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Mike Trible said:


> I haven't 'UPDATED' yet. But, If EE hasn't stored CC info, and is not going to store CC info, how will they know that the CC info I give them is mine, that the person 'updating' is me? Seems to me that a lot of the problems with EE is caused by the rules they make to make sure we follow the rules they made to solve the problem of those not following the rules.


Google credit card id verification. It's a common practice marketed by experion and others. Don't know EE uses, but there is tons of info out there if you really want to know the how's and why's behind the practice.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

rhillhouse said:


> Took me about five minutes to fill in the information. I like the fact it will keep my credit card information now. Especially when you're in a race to enter Master stakes.


I don't think the cc info will be auto filled from EE.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

The removal of non AKC titles is because the catalog of an AKC cannot contain non AKC titles, per AKC rules. Has nothing to do with EE.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Depending on the information sought, why haven't they made arrangements with someone like Amy Raby, for Goldens, to make a 1 time pass through the database she keeps to collect certain data. Then they can post their own records as needed. There are other single breed databases that could be used as well. We have virtually the entire population of Duck Tolling Retrievers for instance ... 34,000+.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

Todd Caswell said:


> I opted NOT to answer, until I know why they are asking..


yup.................


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I sent an email to EE asking for an explanation as to how a credit card number will be used to verify identity. I got the following response.

"The request for credit card information is to verify your identity. The request states clearly in the header of the request that EE will NOT store the information, therefore it is not kept on file. Further, EE NEVER stores credit card information. It cannot be found within the EE database because EE does not stored it - EVER! The request for the credit card input in this case is simply to verify your identity - and is, according to authorize.net (the largest credit card process in the world) the BEST manner in which to verify identity to s single person.

Relative to your credit card information, EE has the highest PCI rating available because of how EE handles credit card information - we don't store it, EVER. Further EE has never once had any personal information to be hacked and become available to others. The credit card request, again, is to further protect your personal identity & information."

This doesn't really answer my question, which was WHY/HOW is a credit card number used to verify identity. Since they didn't answer my question, I Googled it. I found that basically, EE (or any merchant) can use the credit card number to “ping” the credit card company’s database to verify that the contact information is the same as what's being updated in EE (in the same way that online vendors often caution purchasers to use the exact name and address on file with their credit card company.) If the information matches, the contact information is verified, and it can be assumed that whoever is updating their EE information is who they claim to be. If it doesn’t, the request is suspect, and certainly if the card has been reported lost or stolen a red flag will be raised. EE can then discard the card number, knowing that the person updating their information is most likely who they claim to be.

It would have been easier if they made this a little clearer from the start, but I get it now.

As stated in the email, they do not store credit card numbers from previous entries, and will not keep the number "on file." So we will still all have to enter our credit card numbers when we enter an event. I'm fine with that.


----------



## krapwxman (May 24, 2009)

The ONLY time I ever use my credit card online is to buy something, not to verify my id. And when I do by something online, I get a virtual credit card number every time. When someone wants your credit card info then tells you they will not store it, I don't buy it (not that I believe EE is being malicious here). Anytime you fill in an online form, that information is being stored somewhere. It doesn't just go away. Maybe I shouldn't be so cautious because, as a gov't employee, the Chinese already stole all my personal info. If all this means I won't be able to enter online via EE, oh well. I'll put in in the mail.


----------



## dgreenwell (Apr 16, 2010)

Anybody else getting the error below when trying to get a running order?

"Server Error in '/' Application.
A field or property with the name 'd_sire_name' was not found on the selected data source."


----------



## fishdogs (Sep 14, 2009)

Given the problems last fall with EE being completely down, I don't have much confidence in them. It seems like this was brough on-line with little or no testing. Glad we are in transition to Senior, so won't be running for a while!

Is huntsecretary.com and option?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

As was pointed out on FB, why would they need CC # when you have just signed in with your unique username and password?

There is no logical reason for needing the CC if one is not making a purchase at that time. Period.


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

huntinman said:


> As was pointed out on FB, why would they need CC # when you have just signed in with your unique username and password?
> 
> There is no logical reason for needing the CC if one is not making a purchase at that time. Period.


Unfortunately in today's world a username and password does prove who you are. Is EE a likely place anyone really wants to use someone else's username and password. It's not like someone's email account. That's said rhe practice of using the credit card for authentication is common. Are there other ways. Yes. For example the website could have required security questions and could use them for verification. That is what many financial institutions use when you login to your account from a different device. It is easy to know it is a different device but the point remains the same. The thing is the security questions would need to be added and most likely the credit card used to validate you are you say you are the first time. After that the security questions could be used.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm 57 years old and I can't think of anyplace other than EE I have used my CC for ID verification. I don't think it is that common of a prctice in todays world with all the ID and CC theft problems...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

huntinman said:


> I'm 57 years old and I can't think of anyplace other than EE I have used my CC for ID verification. I don't think it is that common of a prctice in todays world with all the ID and CC theft problems...


i agree: Amazon, eBay, NFL.com, United, American, Chewy, etc...


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like they started entering (A) and (P) by handlers' names on tests entered.


----------



## OK Shooter (Apr 17, 2009)

Crazy the changes


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't realize this was apparently a common method: I've sure never encountered it before. And why the tremendous security on a hunt test entry service? I can order from Amazon, Zappos, Chewey, and even my online banking without that kind of security.

I am somewhat reassured by the explanation (although they failed to provide with the answer and I had to Google it myself.)

Still going to wait a bit before I go through with the update.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Got a prompt from EE to update. Before calling EE tomorrow has anyone ran into this when updating.
> 
> My name came up and I indicated I am an AM. The dog info comes up and I update it. I am co owner with wife and she handles dog. She is listed a primary handler. However, no where does it ask if SHE is pro or am.
> 
> ...


Still no reply to original question. I know there must be husband and wife teams running the same dog but have one EE account. When updating account you only have an option to declare account holder (say husband) as
A pro or am. If wife runs dog most of the time there is no soot to declare her as an am.

Anyone run across this yet?


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know, Tom, and neither my husband nor I have updated yet. But we have separate accounts. One of our dogs was originally run by me and is now run by him and seems to be an active dog on both accounts. Might get interesting once we do update.

I got a reply next day to my email, maybe you ought to try contacting EE again in case your original was lost.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

mjh345 said:


> Glen Guider, GA
> HRCH UH Candlewoods Captain Jack Sparrow MH QA2
> HR Candlewoods Small Town Southern Man "AJ" MH QA2
> HRCH UH Gandy's Ready for a Hurricane "Maggie" MH QA2
> ...


READING COMPREHENSION Dear...."_As has been mentioned HRC titles are not listed, nor is the new__ QA2. QAA, which is not a title,__ is there. "_


----------



## alynn (Apr 5, 2008)

I had the same problem and emailed them. My dog's sire was born in the 1980's so the numbering conventions were different.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Still no reply to original question. I know there must be husband and wife teams running the same dog but have one EE account. When updating account you only have an option to declare account holder (say husband) as
> A pro or am. If wife runs dog most of the time there is no soot to declare her as an am.
> 
> Anyone run across this yet?


From the FT rules: "Compensation as provided above is defined as money, goods or services to a person or any member of their
household." The HT regulations do not define amateurs. The answer to your question would appear to be that both you and your wife have the same status, be that pro or amateur.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Good point. Just hope it comes
Out wit an (A) behind her name when she enters a test.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Thomas D said:


> Good point. Just hope it comes
> Out wit an (A) behind her name when she enters a test.


Easy way to make sure would be for the wife to create her own profile. Then there's no question.


----------



## lucas (Sep 10, 2003)

Elaine Mitchell said:


> Anyone else opt NOT to update their info?? I had other things to deal with tonight and chose the 'wait until later' option a couple of times. Now I can't get in at all. I can log in under someone else's ID and it works fine. When I try to log in under my ID I get the server error message below. I've tried a different browser, I've tried a different computer and I've tried the obligatory 'reboot'. So far nothing works. Sent an email to Support at EE, just curious if anyone else had experienced similar. I suspect there is a probably a limited number of times you can opt not to update the info before it locks you out and forces and update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me. I skipped the update because all I wanted was to look at results of a recent test. I do this a LOT for newsletter reasons. I cannot see any results now... I am not going to update my info but EE seems to be the only place to find results. This is really maddening..........


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

The use of sire/dam registration numbers for each dog was _long _overdue - glad to see that. It's absolutely ridiculous to have ten different spellings for a single sire because the apostrophes were/were not included, or titles were not kept updated.

However as it stands now, titles do not show up on search results, which makes it difficult to see the offspring's performance from a particular sire. Will titles for each dog be included in the catalogs? I hope so.

I like the goal but hope they have more improvements in the works.

For those with inactive dogs - I discovered if I click the box for "inactive" and then click "save" I don't have to update any information for that dog. Just FYI. 

I still have not updated my profile or CC information. Apparently it does not all have to be done at once...........


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

EdA said:


> Perhaps the larger question is why do we have to provide a number to AKC that they assigned?


,,,and if I provide my AKC FT judge number that alone verifies my amateur status and access to that information is available to anyone on the AKC's judge directory. 

AKC FT rules state that it is the FTC that determines amateur status. HT regulations for amateur status are in the approval process.

Tim


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

So what happens if I opt out? Not interested in hunt tests, plan to run FT only, I'm the only handler and an Amateur. Will they shut me out or refuse my entries?


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Guys I believe the titles are going to show up ( not sure how but these guys aren't rookies and they have retrievers also ) in the catalogs. We ll know soon. Also if I read the sign up note correctly it seems you can skip the update info once but then one can't skip a second time. We ll be home Tuesday and get to try this new puppy out. 

For the trial side someone is correct that a judges number is a good amateur declaration however for Akc ht where pro trainers do judge then it's important to declare Pro or Amateur 

The draft AKC ht amateur language on the MARC website is very similar to the Ft version defining an amateur 
Me thinks this is all long overdue. 
Dk


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

2tall said:


> So what happens if I opt out? Not interested in hunt tests, plan to run FT only, I'm the only handler and an Amateur. Will they shut me out or refuse my entries?


Your FT points will be logged with AKC but not the National Clubs- They are all owned and operated as essentially on entity by and run the same entity. You will not be eligible to run any NARC or NRC as the placements won't be logged by the National Clubs

I spoke to someone at Entry Express and all they care about is you doing what you are told. All the problems last year and now everyone getting an Ear Tag.

I cancelled my subscription to Retriver News today. No more of my money for an organization that makes it their way or the highway.

Supposed to be about the dogs- This latest is just for them. A solution looking for a problem.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

EJ said:


> Your passes and points will be logged with AKC but not the National Clubs- They are all owned and operated as essentially on entity by and run the same entity.
> 
> I spoke to someone at Entry Express and all they care about is you doing what you are told. All the problems last year and now everyone getting an Ear Tag.
> 
> ...


Agree!!!!!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I wonder if someone goes from a P to A how that will be handled? Another update maybe? Will they need some kind verification they declared a yr ago?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Dave Burton said:


> I wonder if someone goes from a P to A how that will be handled? Another update maybe? Will they need some kind verification they declared a yr ago?


If so, I bet they require an ad in RFTN


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

DoubleHaul said:


> If so, I bet they require an ad in RFTN


Haha! Now that's how you snipe;-)


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Daren Galloway said:


> Anyone else enter a registration number that wasn't accepted? My younger dog is a Cosmo son SM86.......... their system did not accept SM, only SN and SR, thinking it was a mistake on HLP and K9data, didn't have registration in front of me, I used SN and that was accepted. Got home and double checked his registration, it is in fact SM86.........


I entered data on sires and dams with SM and even SR AKC numbers and it didn't reject my efforts. However NONE of my site and dam titles show up any more. Disappointing not to be able to see sire and dam titles any more in catalogs.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Rig said:


> I entered data on sires and dams with SM and even SR AKC numbers and it didn't reject my efforts. However NONE of my site and dam titles show up any more. Disappointing not to be able to see sire and dam titles any more in catalogs.


I suspect, although I haven't seen a catalog since the change, that when they are printed it will have the titles. They are probably just trying to keep them in one place--not in the registered name--in the DB for consistency but they will show in the printout. A much cleaner way to do it. If not, it would be very disappointing, indeed.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Eleven pages and no response from EE?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

From another forum
After a nice chat w Tara at EE, this partial letter essentially explaining that the update as a "request not a requirement." You can get into EE without the update just by hitting the "later or deferred" tab repeatedly.
EntryExpress simply does not retain any credit card information that you input. That information never reaches the EE database and is never stored. I understand your concern and EE has provided an option where you can choose to defer the update indefinitely. Further, the request is just that, a request, not a mandatory demand.
As was indicated in one of our preliminary announcements about the coming profile update request, it is our intention through this update to have you help us help you. But the choice is yours. Regards, David Didier For EntryExpress Tara King Entry Express 800-863-DOGS PO Box 743 | 115 S Greenwood St Charleston, AR 72933


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

DoubleHaul said:


> I suspect, although I haven't seen a catalog since the change, that when they are printed it will have the titles. They are probably just trying to keep them in one place--not in the registered name--in the DB for consistency but they will show in the printout. A much cleaner way to do it. If not, it would be very disappointing, indeed.


If you look at the entries for upcoming tests you'll see the titles listed for those that have updated profiles. I've been advised that the title information is in the database but not, for some reason, populating in the "My Dogs" listing. All info should be in the catalogs when printed and eventually included in your "My Dogs."


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

EdA said:


> From another forum
> After a nice chat w Tara at EE, this partial letter essentially explaining that the update as a "request not a requirement." You can get into EE without the update just by hitting the "later or deferred" tab repeatedly.
> EntryExpress simply does not retain any credit card information that you input. That information never reaches the EE database and is never stored. I understand your concern and EE has provided an option where you can choose to defer the update indefinitely. Further, the request is just that, a request, not a mandatory demand.
> As was indicated in one of our preliminary announcements about the coming profile update request, it is our intention through this update to have you help us help you. But the choice is yours. Regards, David Didier For EntryExpress Tara King Entry Express 800-863-DOGS PO Box 743 | 115 S Greenwood St Charleston, AR 72933


I spoke with Mr. Didier- Yes, you can continue to hit "not now" 

But for how long before they make it mandatory- 

More importantly- if you defer the update will your FT points/Placements- MH Passes not be reported to the National Clubs for eligibility in MN- NARC & NRC

Unless you do as they say you are not eligible-


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Points and placements are reported by Field Trial Secretaries to Retriever News and AKC which is the ultimate arbiter. Both National clubs are just that, clubs who hold a specific annual event. As such they are subject to the rules and regulations of The American Kennel Club. Entry Express is an electronic entry service owned by the two National clubs with no authority beyond that.


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

In the titles for dogs they have listed the different choices...they have QAA but not QA2. How do we go about getting this added?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Joyce said:


> In the titles for dogs they have listed the different choices...they have QAA but not QA2. How do we go about getting this added?


Contact Entry Express.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Guys the titles will be in the catalog however it is an Akc rule only Akc titles appear- it's in the rule book and secretaries are asked to remove all non Akc titles 
When you did your update there was a spot to list your titles. 

The QA2 will get there- it was not in the most recent list of titles sent to EE for this update I understand 
This update was long overdue - my name was in the data base 9 different ways and a couple of the dogs were there in different spelling. Id like to find fault with someone over those variations however it was me ( and perhaps my friends Bud Wiser and Jameson that caused the errant ways) 
Dk


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

EdA said:


> Points and placements are reported by Field Trial Secretaries to Retriever News and AKC which is the ultimate arbiter. Both National clubs are just that, clubs who hold a specific annual event. As such they are subject to the rules and regulations of The American Kennel Club. *Entry Express is an electronic entry service owned by the two National clubs with no authority beyond that.*


Not completely true now. EE and the National clubs are now tied at the hips (other than the Master National).

As I interrupt the "announcements" a club must *use* EE to track qualifications for the National level events (NRC, NARC, and MARC) and all Purina awards, a filled out catalog from the event will not suffice.

By use EE, that means: 1) use EE for the entry service or 2) use another form on entry (paper or Hunt Sec) and then pay a fee to upload event info onto EE while trying to meet their deadlines along with everything else

Guess you have to choose your poison...or in my case, don't give a fat rats rear end any more...


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

EdA said:


> Points and placements are reported by Field Trial Secretaries to Retriever News and AKC which is the ultimate arbiter. Both National clubs are just that, clubs who hold a specific annual event. As such they are subject to the rules and regulations of The American Kennel Club. Entry Express is an electronic entry service owned by the two National clubs with no authority beyond that.


Yes, points and placements are recorded to the AKC from the Club holding the event. Your dog earns an FC the AKC will recognize that achievement. 

But unless you update EE and/or the club uses EE for paper applications (for now) or electronic entries you will not be eligible to run the NRC or NARC. No record of your dog's achievement.

I think they call that a monopoly in Business School. Better when EE was a separate entity simply providing a service to local clubs and participants..

Their way or the highway-


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

EJ said:


> But unless you update-


I guess we will ultimately find out, if they really wanted to force the issue they would simply declare that the current database is null and void unless you update and your electronic entries will no longer be accepted.


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

EdA said:


> I guess we will ultimately find out, if they really wanted to force they issue they would simply declare that the current database is null and void unless you update and your electronic entries will no longer be accepted.


Yes sir.... very true


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I updated my account yesterday in 5 minutes, painless imo, and I am a luddite.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

golfandhunter said:


> and I am a luddite.


 and apparently an insomniac too based on the time of your post, 3:06 AM.....;-)


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

EdA said:


> and apparently an insomniac too based on the time of your post, 3:06 AM.....;-)


Dr Ed, I just turned 55, for the last couple years, I gotta go potty every night!!! Don't you?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

golfandhunter said:


> Dr Ed, I just turned 55, for the last couple years, I gotta go potty every night!!! Don't you?


Not anymore, they make pills for that


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

EdA said:


> I guess we will ultimately find out, if they really wanted to force the issue they would simply declare that the current database is null and void unless you update and your electronic entries will no longer be accepted.


I suggested this possible outcome in post 96. If in fact, entry into an event is rejected, I believe that will be a whole new battle. EE would do well to retreat from their current napoleanic goals!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

EdA said:


> Not anymore, they make pills for that


Tell me more.
I remember sleeping for 8 hours straight regards....


----------

